# These make my heart pitter-patter.



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OOOOH you have one of those halters I saw in the Practicle Horseman Magazine. I wanted to get one in Baby Blue.

You like?

Ok - now onto the main subject at hand.............I'm not allowed to drool, my Husband is right beside me on the couch....

That's one sexy looking ah.....horse ......yeah, horse.....you have there.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

My husband makes Java look short - and Java is 16 hh. He's not a little pony! Haha!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> OOOOH you have one of those halters I saw in the Practicle Horseman Magazine. I wanted to get one in Baby Blue.
> 
> You like?
> 
> ...



Yeah, the leather on Java's old halter recently broke, and I decided to get this halter. So far, so good - I like it!


There's just something about a man with a horse that makes a girl swoon.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Nothing like a man who loves horses. :]

Here's mine:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

And mine:


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, we are lucky girls. ;]


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Love them! MIEventer - that's pretty impressive! Jumping!!

LeahKathleen - your husband is barefoot, correct? That's a brave man.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Sixx - yes, the boyfriend (no ring yet... >.>) is barefoot. We both were. o.0 Whoops. Lazy day, I guess. :]


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> Sixx - yes, the boyfriend (no ring yet... >.>) is barefoot. We both were. o.0 Whoops. Lazy day, I guess. :]



Sorry, boyfriend. I end up calling every S/O a husband. 

Usually men are a bit more aware of their toes. Mine have been crunched barefoot numerous times. Mr. Husband? You can't catch him around a horse without his boots on. Haha!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha - no apologies. I'm just patiently waiting on my giant diamond... 

Yes - I believe this was his first horseback outing without shoes. He grew up on a cattle ranch, and when he saw me barefoot, I think he decided he didn't want his girl tougher than he was. Ha ha.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

*ooo i like this*

and here is mine


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

HA HA! they both look like deer caught in the headlights Chavez. 

Great picture! 

Either you have allot of dust in your barn...or orbs....


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

lol lets call them orbs..it is not our barn ours caved in this past winter so we are borading with a friend why we re build


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Haha, my SO is in bed, drooling commencing. You are all some lucky girls!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

ROFL! Get a picture. 

"This is my sexy man!"


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Well since everyone else is doing it, lol
Heres my man xD


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

all you girls are so lucky...

Some times mine will throw hay over the fence...but thats as far as he goes...


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> ROFL! Get a picture.
> 
> "This is my sexy man!"


I have a efw pictures of him sleeping, a video of me waking him up too. haha But none with horses, :-(


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

How cute! I'll probably never see my man doing that. LOL Interesting halter, too! Is that made out of fleece?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

*Here's mine. It's as close to Horse Power as he'll get. *****


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Backinthesaddle - there is fleece lining over the nose and over the poll. Less rubbing, I suppose? I like it.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

backinthe saddle, that is a priceless photo. How absolutely sweet.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG, that second photo is so cute!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I thought I would add my picture of my boyfriend Adam walking a pony for the very first time today  I was so proud of him! :lol


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Heres mine. Oh and yes that is me with him in case you wondering.:lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

BWWAAA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!

I spit my Water up my nose, thanks so much!!! 

*goes and gets paper towel*


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This one is mine:


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

This is mine -

















Like most men he only likes me because I feed him.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. The way to a man's heart, is through their tummy right


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. The way to a man's heart, is through their tummy right


Not what I was going to say... o.0

****.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He was a motorcycle guy until he met me. Now he likes his 1 HP rides


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

lol haha..I love the homer simpson picture


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG kiki I actually took it seriously!! I just about DIED! I caught myself drooling on the keyboard HAHA


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> *Here's mine. It's as close to Horse Power as he'll get. *****


Lol, he is just like my man, Nik:










though Nik will ride a horse too.


----------

